# shitty experience



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Across the last few months I've been getting into making my own 'energy bars'. I picked up a Vitamix a while ago for smoothies, I enjoy 3/4 a cup of hemp seeds blended into a powder mixed with 5 bananas, raspberry, strawberry, dates, whatever I can get. But then I began to notice the potential after I took a recommendation on making a raw pie. I started making flax seed powder en mass and was mixing it with dates in a food processor before I started hand kneading them. They taste better. 
Anyways, things began to pick up and before I knew it a few friends wanted in on some of it. I started adding all sorts of things to them and they're always great.

But one problem began to emerge - I'm the only one doing the sampling. And that's when it crept up on me. It wasn't all at once. I started feeling stiff and then my gut hurt. I think it was probably the day that I consumed nearly a cup of flax seed powder - I was on a roll with some coconut shreds and sea salt I was mixing in and just ate a fat wad of it for lunch. Wayyyy too much fiber.

In the end, the lesson is that if you're going to run a little gig making energy bars save what you intend to eat for the trail. Bit of a silly mistake.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Guess it's not bad to flush the pipes out once in a while.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

never bad to cleanse... when you do, your blood flow will improve... and well, hopefully you have a significant other to take advantage of that... 

I mean this sincerely.


----------

